# We were underbid



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Commercial sewer line (new install, existing shopping center) 120' from tailout to manhole. We specified professional grade compaction, traffic rated c/o box over cleanouts, 4" of granite aggregate base (GAB) between compacted soil and asphalt. We didn't get the job. I wonder why.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Like grandpa used to say: "you get what you pay for".....


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Thats just _________ work!!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Somewhere in there is a broken pvc cleanout. The other plumber's excuse was it was a temporary clean out.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

WTF'IN EFF EFF! so I would assume it all sank and caved in?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I heard the cleanout had to be dug up/out and repaired. New Years Day....................


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

shame on the owner for not requiring compaction test


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So was it done right the 2nd time?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's professional grade compaction?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> What's professional grade compaction?


Whatever term I could think of while i was typing. Better than in the photo? Usually 98% is specified. I am a fanatic about compaction.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Many years ago I saw a shopping center get a new asphalt covering,
and damn if they didn't cover over the clean outs, and wouldn't you 
know a buddy and me were out there at 9;PM one night digging that open to get to the clean outs to clear a sewer blockage


----------

